# EH2 Stock Rom



## Defragger51 (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone have or have a working link to a stock eh2 rom for the stratosphere. I have the ei2 stock rooted rom and the phone reboot issue is getting very annoying . the phone reboots after 20-30 min in a call. have tried the Ti-X Stratosphere V1,2b and the TweakStock 1.4 EI2 and with both still have the reboot in call issue , Have read some saying they have the same issue on a unrooted ei2 rom, Is there a fix in the works or a way to get the older rom eh2


----------



## djphrost (Feb 23, 2012)

I found this on the OP of KnightCrusader's how to root the Strat post in the dev side of the forum. Anyway when I checked the link it works and is the stock kernel. Hope this helps. 
http://www.box.com/shared/jsrc32zgmuj57y74ohgh


----------

